# مشكلة سويتش 3com ام موديم



## adrona (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم عايز حل مشكلة
انا عندى سويتش 3com 4200G والشبكة واصلة علية كويس ومضبوطه 
عند توصيل الانترنت عليه بيشتغل شوية ويفصل شوية
او بمعنى أدق بيكون شغال عند ناس ومفصول عند ناس وبعد شوية يشتغل عند حد تانى ويفصل عند الاول
مع العلم تم تجربة المودم لوحده شغال ومش بيفصل
وكمان قبل المودم ده كان ف مودم thomson وكان شغال كويس مع ان السرعة كانت قليله جدا بس مكنش زى المودم ده ونوعه 006 اتصالات السعودية
والغريب اكتر ان جهاز الكمبيوتر يكون شغال ويفصل بعمل disable\ enable لكارت الشبكة يرجع يشتغل وميكملش شوية ويرجع يفصل بعد شوية
وبرده الحل الاخير جربت المودم القديم thomson مكان الجديد 006 مشتغلش خالص
اتمنى الافاده واسف ع الاطالة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (10 مارس 2011)

أخوي يمكن السويتش عطلان ..... وتأكد من التوصيلات والآر جي راكبة صح او لا


----------

